
Ask HN: How much equity is a good advisor worth? - throwaway6
Hi Guys,<p>Long time HN'er here. I'm using a throwaway for this post.<p>Here's the deal: We have a solid advisor looking to join our startup. His connections and involvement will have a strong positive impact on our company and it's a legitimate possibility that he might invest later in the game.<p>He's offering 3-4 hours a week of his time and to help us build an advisory board.<p>How much equity is that worth?<p>In advance, thanks for your time!<p>(I know it's a bit of a broad question, but any help the HN community would be highly appreciated)
======
harnhua
I'm in a similar situation, and am struggling with the same question. From
some desktop research and talking to investors/other startups, it seems like
"0.1% - 2% of post-Series A stock" is a reasonable range depending on the
results an advisor might bring about.
(<http://venturehacks.com/articles/advisors-part-2>)

Are you planning to draft a legal agreement of sorts with this person? If yes,
it may be helpful to tie in dollar amounts with milestones to determine equity
percentages, I think. Personally I find it hard to quantify how much
connections and a couple of hours a week are worth in terms of dollars. If
it's possible to put a revenue amount to what s/he is bringing to the table,
either in a strategic "$X in the first N years" or "$X from this release
within N years" kind of way, that may help to crystallize the equity
percentage somewhat.

------
cuchoperl
The answer lies in one of my favorite pg's essays: 1/(1 - n)

<pg> You should give up n% of your company if what you trade it for improves
your average outcome enough that the (100 - n)% you have left is worth more
than the whole company was before. </pg>

<http://www.paulgraham.com/equity.html>

~~~
revorad
But isn't "what is the value of n?" just a rephrasing of the OP's question?

~~~
cuchoperl
Yes, indeed. But IMO this is the way to see this problem. A "typical" range
answer (eg .1% to .5%) is not very useful in this case. Alas! I would give
Jobs half of my company to have him in my board of advisors.

------
anthonycerra
Check out this video of Travis Kalanick, angel investor and entrepreneur. It's
a video of his entire talk at a TechCocktail event so you might have to jump
around if you're not interested in the whole thing, but he does address how
much a good advisor is worth.

[http://techcocktail.com/hustle-is-the-antidote-startup-
busin...](http://techcocktail.com/hustle-is-the-antidote-startup-
business-2010-11)

~~~
neworbit
Travis is an interesting guy but caveat emptor.

------
neworbit
Hard to say without more specifics. Generic answer would be maybe a quarter of
a percent.

Ask him to invest now. Even $10. And to help you raise capital (telling other
people "yes, I put money into them" lends credibility if the guy does in fact
have credibility to lend).

------
damoncali
Not much. I've seen advisor equity in the .1-.25% range. Advisors aren't
founders, nor are they taking any risk (as a director would). The important
part is to vest it.

------
citizenkeys
A good advisor's worth is based on how many valuable connections he has in the
industry.

If your advisor has some serious silicon valley connections that he can get on
the phone whenever he wants, then he's worth a good percent of equity.

